# Mauern bauen



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hinterm Teich noch eine kleine Baustelle. Da möchte ich einige höhergelegene Beete anlegen und auch einen kleinen Wall mit einer niedrigen Mauer begrenzen.

Aber wie macht man das? 

Die Mauern sollen nicht hoch werden, nur zwei, max. drei Reihen Ziegelsteine. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nichts wird, wenn ich die Mauer nur so auf den gewachsenen Boden setze. Daher hatte ich mir gedacht, ich grabe ca. 20cm auf, fülle eine Schicht Schotter ein, verdichte diese und mauere dann auf diese Schicht drauf.

Oder macht man das anders?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aquabernd (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo Heiko,
mach doch einfach ne Mauer mit viereckigen Pflanzsteinen ist doch einfacher, oder?i
Wenn Du Mauern willst dan mußt Du auch wie bei den Pflanzsteinen : Gras weg ca 10 cm tief graben Schotter rein und in Beton legen. 
glg bernd


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo,


Aquabernd schrieb:


> mach doch einfach ne Mauer mit viereckigen Pflanzsteinen ist doch einfacher, oder?i


Das mag einfacher sein, entspricht aber nun ganz und gar nicht meinem Geschmack.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aquabernd (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo Heiko,
gut 
Du kannst ja Mauern du must nur so vorgehen :  Du mußt ein graben von 10-15 cm tiefe ziehen etwas split und Beton rein und dann kannst du aufmauern. Wichtig ist das die erste oder besser auch die zweite reihe in Beton liegen damit die Mauer stabiel ist. Bin zwar kein Maurer aber so hast du stabilität.
glg bernd


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo Heiko,
hab' mir Deinen Teich schon vor einer Weile angeschaut- sieht Klasse aus!   
Aus Deinem Album geht nicht so klar hervor, was für eine Mauer Du planst. Von der Höhe her scheint sie ja mehr als unbedenklich zu sein (<30 cm) .
Allerdings der Rest: wie lang ist das Teil, wie ist der Untergrund, wie arbeitet somit Frost oder Wasser?
Eine lange Mauer bricht nun mal sehr leicht, wenn sie dünn ist (hohe Mauern zeigen erst später Setzrisse). Steht die Mauer trocken, so kann weder Frost noch Waser arbeiten. Ist die Mauer kurz, dann entstehen auch keine Spannungen durch Frost/Wasser.
Gib uns ein paar Daten vom Untergrund, von den Längen, und wie die Mauer aussehen soll, und Du bekommst gute Tipps...


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo nochmal,

also der Untergrund ist sog. "gewachsener Boden" Ein alter Gartenboden eben, eher fest und Lehmig. Die Mauern sollen eine klare Begrenzung für den Wall hinter dem Teich bilden. Länge alles in allem ca. 5Meter. Als Baumaterial will ich Klinkersteine verwenden, die ich noch habe. Diese nun gut 60 Jahre alt und sollen so recycled werden. Die Steine sind ca. 12 cm breit. Die Mauer würde also eher schmal werden. 

Ich mache morgen mal aktuelle Bilder von der Stelle und zeichne den Mauerverlauf ein. Ich denke dann ist es einfacher.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo Heiko,
in diesem Fall würde ich die Mauer nicht über die vollen 5 Meter im Verbund mauern, es sei denn, Du willst frostsicher und stabil gründen... .
Es sieht sicher nett aus, wenn der Verbund in regelmäßigem Abstand unterbrochen ist, auch wenn Du da an dieser Stelle keinen Pfeler oder Vorsprung mauerst.
An diesen Stellen können die Mauersegmente dann reißen (so eine Art "Sollbruchstelle", die auch nicht auffällt, im Gegensatz zu einem "treppenartigen" Riß). Ich würde schätzen, dass 1,12m oder 1,25m eine gute Segmentlänge wären. Was meinen die anderen Mitleser?


----------



## Pammler (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hast du schonmal ne Trockenmauer überlegt?
Da nimmst du statt Beton Lehm oder Erde und läßt eine Neigung nach hinten gehen. So ähnlich nur mit Klinkern und so schräg wie hier Da reiß nix und wenn sie einfallen sollte, schlichtest du sie wieder auf, aber bei 30cm dürfte das nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hi,

meine Stützmauern von erhöhten Blumenbeeten bestehen alle aus selbst gesammelten aufgeschichteten Bruchsteinen der Umgebung. Sind also auch Trockenmauern, die durch die vielen Spalten/Höhlungen darin gerne von div. Tieren als Unterschlupf genutzt werden (von div. Insekten bis zu Molchen/Spitzmäusen - leider mögen die Spanier diese Verstecke auch ganz gern. Man muß natürlich beim anlegen solcher Mauern gerne puzzeln (müssen auch leicht nach hinten geneigt werden) damit sich die Steine auch verkeilen. Das Bild stammt von der Neuanlage meines Steingarten, (die Umfassungsmauer ist zwischen 30cm und 50cm hoch geworden) Die alte Teichfolie untendrunter dient nur dazu die Wurzeln von Quecke, Giersch und Zaunwinde draußen zu halten (damit das Zeug keinen Weg von unten herein findet)

MfG Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo,

leider komme ich momentan icht so richtig zum Bilder machen. Entweder ist es schon dunkel, wenn ich Zeit habe oder es schüttet in Ströhmen (wie jetzt gerade)

Ich habe schon einige gute Tips bekommen, Danke an euch. 

Mit der Trockenmauer weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Denke eher nicht. Morgen versuche ich wirklich mal Bilder zu machen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo,

hier nun endlich das Bild:
 

Die Wurzel grabe ich komplett aus, dort soll noch ein Miniteich hin. Zwichen der jetzigen Böschung und dem zukünftigen Miniteich soll ein schmaler Pfad hin (Vlies und Schotter/ Splitt) Damit die Böschun gefangen wird und auch einfach nicht mehr so willkürlich aussiht möchte ich eine niedrige Mauer, als Wegbegrenzung setzen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo Heiko.

Mir würde da am ehsten eine Trockenmauer gefallen. Sie macht aus meiner Sicht die wenigste Arbeit und hinterläßt, wenn man doch mal wieder umgestalten will, keinen Beton im Gartenboden.
Was haben wir uns schon über Betonteile unserer Vorgänger geärgert.... und ärgern uns teils noch heute.


----------



## Pammler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

oh  Mann! Unten die Ziegel, oben die Platten, das schreit nach einer Trockenmauer!


----------



## heiko-rech (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Hallo,

na dannw erde ich es mal mit ner Trockenmauer probieren. Wird aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Aber in 2 Monaten habe ich ja Urlaub

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## hopsefrosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mauern bauen*

Trockenmauer ist eine gute und einfache Idee.

Ich habe gerade eine solche gebaut und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Ich habe aus dem Teichaushub ein Wall-Inselbeet gemacht und es nach vorne zum Teichweg mit einer niedrigen Trockenmauer eingefaßt.
Schau, so siehts aus im Moment


VG Hopsefrosch-frisch gebackener Naturteichbesitzer


----------

